# HELP! Melco Grabber Bar Hitting Hoop Arm



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

We've had our Melco Bravo for about three weeks and now suddenly the automatic thread grabber blade is hitting the hoop arm when it swings in to move the threads. Of course this only happens when it is in a position where the grabber assembly is over the hoop arm at the time it needs to function.

Has anyone ever had this problem? This is something that should not be able to happen.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, after removing the hoop arms it appears the right hoop arm was bent up somehow. The hoop arms that come with the Bravo are unusually weak metal so that is something I'll have to contact Melco about and let them know they need to beef up these flimsy arms.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

The arms are a little 'flimsy' and I had the same thing happen. Once you know the deal, you will stop cranking on them so hard . Bending them back down is no big deal.


----------

